# الماك 3 ( mach 3 ) من الألف إلى الياء



## AHMED.FA (9 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
​من رأيي قبل أن يشتري أي شخص ماكينة CNC تعمل ببرنامج الماك أو قبل حتى أن يشرع أي أحد في صناعة ماكينة بنفسه أن يعرف الإمكانيات التفصيلية لهذا البرنامج الرائع والذي له الفضل الأساسي في إنتشار ماكينات السي إن سي وخصوصا الصناعة المحلية منها نظرا لتعقيد برامج التشغيل لماكينات ال CNC 
وطبعا في حال تصنيعك لماكينة بنفسك سوف تستخدم الماك وحري بك أن تعرف الإمكانيات المذهلة التي يمكنك إضافتها لماكينتك
مع جل إحترامي للمهندس القدير سيف الإسلام فهذا الموضوع ليس تعديل على موضوعه الرائع ولكن سوف أشرحه من وجهة نظري لتعم الفائدة على أكبر شريحة مع الإستعانة بموضوع المهندس سيف الإسلام - بعد إذنه طبعا - ولكي يكمل بعضنا بعضا ولكي نكمل البناء فقط ولا نعيده من جديد

* برجاء الضغط على عنوان الدرس للإنتقال إليه وذلك لإماكنية الرجوع للدرس وتعديله إذا لزم الأمر لكي لا يسئ البعض الفهم 

الدرس الأول 
مقدمة عن الماك 3 
(MACH 3 )​


----------



## kareem khaled (10 مارس 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## عالم التقني (11 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ونتمنى منك الاستمرار وعدم التوقف


----------



## zakimc (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMED.FA (17 مارس 2013)

*الدرس الثاني*

أود أن أشكر كل من تفضل بالرد ولكل المشاهدين لكم مني كامل الإحترام والتقدير
إليكم الدرس الثاني

تجهيز الماك 3 وإختباره قبل الشروع في العمل عليه​
نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يزيدنا علما


----------



## karem20 (20 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zakimc (21 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله نسال الله ان يوفقك و يسدد خطاك الى النجاح ماشاء الله.


----------



## abdmax (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء الراوي (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (25 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوالفاروق (21 أبريل 2013)

مجهود رائع أخ أحمد 
بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## زهدي زهدي (21 أبريل 2013)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس
بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdoumalek (21 أبريل 2013)

رائع اخى احمد باركك الله فيك


----------



## engineer (22 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يرجى وضع المشاركات مستقبلا داخل الموضوع بدون وضع روابط تؤدى الى مواقع اخرى كما يرجى ابلاغنا فى حال الحاجة الى أي تعديل مستقبلاً حتى يمكننا مساعدة حضرتك في ذلك


----------



## أيسر إبراهيم (23 أبريل 2013)

وفقك الله ونفع الله بك وبأمثالك أمة الإسلام .. اللهم آمين


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (23 أبريل 2013)

وفقكم الله جميعا وسدد خطاكم 
في نشر ما هو مفيد للعالم العربي والاسلامي


----------



## eng_wmw (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا استخدم برنامج الماك 3 واصنع ماكينة اربع محاور 3 محاور خطيه والمحور الرابع دورانى اريد ان اعمل نقطة بداية للمحور الدورانى home كيف ذلك مع العلم انى استخدم سينسور بروكسيميتى فى المحاور الخطية لكن فى المحور الدورانى كيف سأحدد نقطة البداية ارجو الأفادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (24 أبريل 2013)

engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يرجى وضع المشاركات مستقبلا داخل الموضوع بدون وضع روابط تؤدى الى مواقع اخرى كما يرجى ابلاغنا فى حال الحاجة الى أي تعديل مستقبلاً حتى يمكننا مساعدة حضرتك في ذلك


أنا مش عارف بصراحة إيه المشكلة


----------



## AHMED.FA (24 أبريل 2013)

eng_wmw قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا استخدم برنامج الماك 3 واصنع ماكينة اربع محاور 3 محاور خطيه والمحور الرابع دورانى اريد ان اعمل نقطة بداية للمحور الدورانى home كيف ذلك مع العلم انى استخدم سينسور بروكسيميتى فى المحاور الخطية لكن فى المحور الدورانى كيف سأحدد نقطة البداية ارجو الأفادة جزاكم الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو عملت كامه على أكس الدوران وثبت بروكسيميتي يقفل مع الكامة


----------



## farsmmm (24 أبريل 2013)

الله يجزاك خير ويزيدك علم على علم


----------



## eng_wmw (24 أبريل 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتهلو عملت كامه على أكس الدوران وثبت بروكسيميتي يقفل مع الكامة


شكرا على الرد لكن المحور يدور بأستمرار فبذلك سيعطى البروكسيميتى اكتر من اشارة طوال فتره التشغيل ده ملوش تأثير ؟؟؟ يعنى الماك مش هيحس بالأشارة الا لما اغط هوم ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 أبريل 2013)

نعم الإشاراة ليس لها معنى إلا إذا ضغطت هوم
سيستمر في الدوران إلى أن يعطي إشار الهوم ليقف


----------



## ahmxxxx (2 مايو 2013)

اريد شرح لخطوات الاعداد سريعا


----------



## Mark 10000 (6 مايو 2013)

اتمنى لك التوفيق ولكل مشاهدين هذا الموقع.. 
الشرح رائع جدا .
وانا اشكرك بصفه خاصه على اهتمامك وتقديم هذا الشرح الرائع 
واتمنى ان تتابع شرحك لنا ولا تتركنا لاى سبب ..
مع خالص تمنياتى بالنجاح الدائم..


----------



## aeehm (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز واتمنى لك الموفقيه والنجاح 
هل انت خبير على برامج السيطره والتصميم على مكائن ال cnc?
اتمنى وارجو مساعدتي في هذا المجال 
عندي ماكنة cnc صينية الصنع قياس 3040Z-dq
لقد عملت عليها بعض النقوش البسيطه 2d 
لا استطيع ان اعرف نقطة البدايه في العمل ولا اعرف احدد مسار العمل 
لكن انا اواصل التدريب بنفسي -على ارشادات بعض الاخوه في الموقع والكتب والنشرات في برامج التصميم 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## aeehm (6 مايو 2013)

انا من بغداد -العراق 
استطيع ان اعرف انت من اي بلد عربي ؟
شكرا لك 
انا اخوك علاء الطائي


----------



## Mark 10000 (9 مايو 2013)

ما هى الاوامر الخاصه بتاخير وتقديم الزمن وكيف تحسب وكيف تكتب فى البرنامج


----------



## Mark 10000 (10 مايو 2013)

نحن فى انتظارك لماذا متاخر علينا يا صديقى العزيز


----------



## Mark 10000 (11 مايو 2013)

أخى الفاضل نحن فى انتظارك


----------



## AHMED.FA (13 مايو 2013)

أسف جدا أخواني على التأخير
نظرا لشدة أنشغالي وقريبا جدا سأدرج باقي الدروس
وأسف مرة أخرى


----------



## AHMED.FA (13 مايو 2013)

Mark 10000 قال:


> ما هى الاوامر الخاصه بتاخير وتقديم الزمن وكيف تحسب وكيف تكتب فى البرنامج


أسف أخي الفاضل فأنا لم أفهمك تماما
أي زمن بالضبط الذي تريد التحكم به 
أهو زمن التشغيل أم البدايات أم ماذا ؟؟
برجاء التوضيح لكي أستطيع إفادتك
وأسف على تأخري في الرد


----------



## aeehm (23 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ احمد جزاك الله خيرا على كل جهودك في خدمة ابناء امتك 
رحم الله امرءا تعلم علما وعلمه ----بارك الله فيك 
ارجو مساعدتك في برنامج artcam
انا اخوك علاء الدين الطائي من بغداد


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 مايو 2013)

بارك الله لك أخي 
المهندس خالد الأقرع يفيدك أكثر مني في برنامج الأرت كام 
وله شروحات عديدة في القسم للبرنامج


----------



## عالم التقني (25 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير

لكن كيف افعل المحور4؟؟
ما هي طبيعة الرسمة التي تعمل على تشغيل المحور 4


----------



## AHMED.FA (26 مايو 2013)

المحور الرابع بالبلدي كدا بيعمل شغل الأويما شغل الأويما لأنه محور دوراني


----------



## عالم التقني (26 مايو 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> المحور الرابع بالبلدي كدا بيعمل شغل الأويما شغل الأويما لأنه محور دوراني



صحيح انا عاوز المحور الرابع لدوران وليس لحركة خطية.
كيف بدي اعمل هشي هل من البرنامج الماك3 او من الرسمة لبتم تصميمها على الارت كام؟؟ بتمنى وصلت المعلومة


----------



## AHMED.FA (26 مايو 2013)

من الأتنين طبعا
التصميم في الأرت كام وإعدادات الماك على أت فيه محور رابع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2013)

تسلم اخي احمد على جهودك النيرة وجزاك الله خير جزاء وتسلم لنا على حرصك وتعاونك المستمر واهتمامك .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2013)

تحية طيبة .

الاخ الفاضل ahmed.fa

ننتظر بقية الدروس بلهفة وشوك , عسى المانع خيرا .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## habbab.habbab (27 أكتوبر 2013)

هذا الرابط يؤدي الى اكثر من موضوع ولا اعرف الدخول الى الموضوع الذي الذي مطروح عن برنامج mach 3 وارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## عالم التقني (27 أكتوبر 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> من الأتنين طبعا
> التصميم في الأرت كام وإعدادات الماك على أت فيه محور رابع


 ممكن اخي تتكرم وتشرحلي جزء الماك3 لبتعلق بالاعدادات محور 4


----------



## azaharna (15 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
عفوا يا بشمهندس غير فعاله اللينكات ارجو المساعده 
وشكرا


----------

